# Innova now contains Menadione?



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone else heard this? On another forum I'm on someone said that innova recently added Menadione to their dry dog food. It's not in my cat's canned food yet. But it's now in their ingredient dictionary: Pet Food Ingredient Definitions for Cat Food, Dog Food & Puppy Food ? Innova Holistic Pet Food
So I'm not 100% sure but I wouldn't be surprised. But if anyone feeds it would you mind giving your ingredients a check to see? I think it's very recent so it might not show up ins stores right away.

So for anyone feeding Natura products, keep your eyes open. I don't understand why they did this, the food would have been fine if they just left it alone.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It seems to list ALL pet food terms on there- so it definitely doesn't mean menadione is actually in it.. P&G would be pretty stupid to do something like that when so many people were against the buyout.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't heard anything about this, but I just checked all our P & G foods, and no changes on any of the ones in stock here. 
It seems like the link is just a list of a lot of common things in pet foods, not necessarily ones in Innova. Something to keep an eye on for sure, but that would be a pretty stupid move for P & G.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think P&G would add menadione to Innova. There are definitions for vanilla and chicken by-product meal as well, but that doesn't mean Natura products contain these ingredients.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I saw this one dog food advisor, heres a response from the mod : "Actually, this is only a rumor. Menadione is only found in one Natura product... EVO 95% Salmon & Herring canned food. This is because AAFCO requires the use of vitamin K3 (menadione) in any CAT food product containing greater than 25% fish on a dry matter basis.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I saw this one dog food advisor, heres a response from the mod : "Actually, this is only a rumor. Menadione is only found in one Natura product... EVO 95% Salmon & Herring canned food. This is because AAFCO requires the use of vitamin K3 (menadione) in any CAT food product containing greater than 25% fish on a dry matter basis.


Good to know! Thanks for the info. 
Hmmm, I've been using this product for one of my cats in rotation... perhaps I'll stick to the regular cat & kitten formula.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Ever since Proctor & Gamble bought them out I won't trust there products anymore JMHO. I wouldn't be suprised if the quality of there ingredients decline over the next couple of years.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I went to petsmart yesterday to get feeder fish and they sell this there which gee probably everyone knows . I didnt though haha!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Another forum user stated she saw it on the back of her Innova bag.



> I guess it was a matter of time after P&G bought them out...despite their claims that the formulas would not change. I was looking at a bag of the Innova yesterday and it now contains Menadione. I'm not sure about the other formulas.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ShanniBella said:


> Ever since Proctor & Gamble bought them out I won't trust there products anymore JMHO. I wouldn't be suprised if the quality of there ingredients decline over the next couple of years.


Based on what? Internet hysteria? I supposed you chose to ignore Unosmom's post #5 in this thread? They are REQUIRED by AAFCO to put Menadione in ONE of their brands of CAT food and thats the only Innova product that contains it.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Based on what? Internet hysteria? I supposed you chose to ignore Unosmom's post #5 in this thread? They are REQUIRED by AAFCO to put Menadione in ONE of their brands of CAT food and thats the only Innova product that contains it.


Thank you for (hopefully) keeping this starting up yet again, RFD. As someone who feeds their dog Innova (EVO) and who has been closely watching this "question" since P&G took over the brand, I can tell you that there has been no change in my dog's food.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I just picked up a small bag of Innova that I won thru a Petsmart promotion and Menadione IS NOT listed on ingrediant lable and the bag had a April 2012 exp date.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> Based on what? Internet hysteria? I supposed you chose to ignore Unosmom's post #5 in this thread? They are REQUIRED by AAFCO to put Menadione in ONE of their brands of CAT food and thats the only Innova product that contains it.


Based on the fact of my personal opinion and that it is Proctor and Gamble. A company who makes hair products and laundry detergent amongst other things. I used to feed Innova to an older dog I had about 5 years ago when it was owned by Natura. I personally wouldn't feel comfortable feeding it myself. What anyone else does is up to them. I take what I read from others on the internet with a grain of salt and form my own opinion. I was also just responding to the OP and didn't read through everyone elses posts.....my bad :smile:


----------

